# Very simple motors, and fun with magnets ...



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

I was playing Santa today ... pokin' around on the net, looking for some stocking stuffer stuff for my kids. I was hunting for some simple electrical motor kits that I could build with them, to teach them a little bit about how electricity / motors work.

On the 'net, I stumbled on some incredibly simple / cool motors. Check these out ...

I doesn't get much simpler than this:





Or much tinier than this ...





A simple make-your-own ...





A pre-packaged gizmo ... I orded a couple of these ...





Along with an explanation of the basic principals ...





Here's a different approach ... an electromagnet-solenoid motor ... MADE FROM PAPER CLIPS ... WAY COOL!!!





I understand the concept of what makes these things work, but it still amazes me to see a gizmo with such incredibly simple mechanical parts spinning around like that. Cool stuff!!!

Cheers,

TJ


----------



## broox (Apr 13, 2012)

nice thread TJ

I think my eldest would be right into this stuff. will show him this arvo!


also for general kids based sciency stuff, theres the "Surfing Scientist", I know he's available on or thru the ABC (.com.au) website. Heaps of experiments with just house hold stuff.

EDIT: if its not region blocked, check it out
http://www.abc.net.au/science/surfingscientist/


----------



## broox (Apr 13, 2012)

Hey TJ, sorta relevant to your OP.

From the surfing scientist page... Electronic circuits using *Playdoh* & LED's! cool haha
(theres videos on the page too) 


Play dough circuits 1: getting started

" Create colourful electrical circuits with play dough and light-emitting diodes - even the littlies can get involved! "


Play dough circuits 2: experiment with electricity

"Last time, we went through the basics of how to make simple electrical circuits with play dough and light-emitting diodes, now it's time to experiment with electricity"


Play dough circuits 3: make fun sculptures

"Now that you've mastered some basic play dough electronics, apply your creative skills and produce your own shiny, flashy, beepy works of art."


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

You've outdone yourself TJ, cool stuff.  I'll have to show my grandson the first one.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Hey Broox --Thanks much for the Surfing Scientist info / links! Looks like cool / fun projects ... for kids of all ages! I'll definitely check some out.

John -- I thought you (and your electro-background) would enjoy these simple creations. No credit due me ... rather, the techno-gurus on the 'net!

(Do heed the warning on some of these ... with bare wires, the current can cause the wires to get quite hot ... use with kids and caution.)

Cheers,

TJ


----------

